# MozillaFirebird und verschiedene Protokolle (ed2k, man)

## Mac Fly

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dem Firebird andere Protokolle beizubringen?

Zum Beispiel das ed2k:// oder so wie im konqueror das man:befehl?

Ne Extension hab ich nicht gefunden, auch die Suche hier hat nichts zutage gebracht...

----------

## NueX

Ich hatte so etwas schonmal für das "mailto:" Protokoll gesucht, und bin bei google fündig ([1]) geworden. Ich denke, damit kannst du dir was geeignetes zurechtbasteln.

Gruß, Nuex

[1]: http://linux.sgms-centre.com/howto/mozilla.php

----------

## Mac Fly

Besten Dank, schaut brauchbar aus.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Hab was besseres gefunden http://mozex.mozdev.org/installation.html

jetzt brauch ich nur noch was fürs das man protokoll...

Hoppla, hätt wohl aktualisieren sollen, bevor ich editiere  :Wink: Last edited by Mac Fly on Wed Jan 14, 2004 9:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich hab da auch noch was:http://mozex.mozdev.org/index.html

Klappt hier bestens !

 :Smile: 

----------

## kamagurka

nnkay, verzeiht wenn ich mich jetzt hier als unwissend outen muss...aber WIE genau soll mozex das ed2k dann handeln?

----------

## 2young2die

und bitte keine illegalen Dinge laden/anbieten  :Smile:  Die Film und Musikindustrie kann unser Geld sehr gebrauchen  :Razz: 

----------

## renegade

Für mldonkey gibts das -> http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dyna/mldonkey/

----------

## kamagurka

 *renegade wrote:*   

> Für mldonkey gibts das -> http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dyna/mldonkey/

 

nur blöd dass das ding mit firefox nicht funzt...

----------

## renegade

hö? hier gehts das wunderbar -> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040210 Firefox/0.8

----------

## kamagurka

naja, ich habs ~3mal probiert...die installation läuft reibunslos ab und erbittet einen neustart am ende...nur dass das plugin im plugin menü dann nicht auftaucht. doof, ne?

----------

## schlehmil

da sag ich einfach mal "rtfm". weil hättest du die readme gelesen würdest du schlauer sein und die einstellungen auf der seite "about:config" manuell vornehmen.

----------

## kamagurka

 *schlehmil wrote:*   

> da sag ich einfach mal "rtfm". weil hättest du die readme gelesen würdest du schlauer sein und die einstellungen auf der seite "about:config" manuell vornehmen.

 

nope. die im readme erwähnten optionen erscheinen auf "about:config" nicht. auch sonst ist es, als wäre der install nie geschehen.

weiss jemand wie man das mit firefox+mozex zum laufen bringt?

----------

## Mac Fly

In den mozexoptionen unter ed2k folgendes Script (/usr/bin/ed2kff) aufrufen:

```
#!/bin/sh

echo dllink $1 | nc -q 1 127.0.0.1 4000
```

z.B:

```
/usr/bin/ed2kff %r
```

EDIT: evtl muss netcat installiert werden. und ed2kff muss ausführbar (chmod a+x) sein.

----------

## kamagurka

alles klar, ich danke recht herzlich.

----------

